# power steering hose for 97 Hardbody?????



## andulong (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a leak in my power steering hose from the resivoir to the pump. Seems to be a 5/8'' or maybe 9/16" hose. I tried all the local autopart stores without any luck to find a replacement hose (bulk hose) and even tried Nissan. They told me the part was no longer available. There has to be appropriate hose out there somewhere...anybody know where? I tried a 1/2'' transmission cooler hose...just couldn't get it to go on. Thanks for any help.


----------



## lilredtruck (Nov 16, 2008)

i went to the local jy and got one from a pathfinder


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

for a 2wd its still available! (about $20) I dont know what the difference would be.. longer maybe?? or take your old one and try to match something up...


----------



## andulong (Nov 18, 2004)

Mine is a 2WD. I went to the dealer and they ordered it...3 days later told me it was not available. Other than thru the dealer how could a guy get one? Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^
take your old one in and see if they can match something up for you...


----------



## bobt2382 (Oct 17, 2005)

check here at Courtesy Nissan parts Part 4917M:
497 Power Steering Piping :: Steering :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck (D21U) 1995-1997 :: CourtesyParts.com

I use their site to locate parts/numbers. Their part numbers correspond to the actual Nissan part number.

They have good prices compared to most dealers that I have used. Appears that they can get it....


----------



## Benji97XE (Oct 8, 2007)

I need a new one as well and Courtesy Nissan seems to be out of the part. If I take the old one into a parts store to match up with generic hose si there a particular material it needs to be made from, Any particular thickness or pressure rating?

Thanks.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

junkyard would be your best bet probably


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are places that re-make hoses, they re-use the fittings and replace the hose..


----------

